
Ask HN: Story about 8D dimensional beings, a good idea? - slack3r
dystopian fiction written from a 3D and 6D perspective.
======
ktpsns
You certainly know Flatlands by Edwin Abbott. It's a spatially 2D world and
already different. Four spatial dimensions would be something you could try
out. But how to understand 5D when you don't understand 4D? That's the issue
with higher dimensions. There are a lot of entertaining books by physicists
about higher dimensions, could be inspiring for your work.

